
CS109: Ethical Foundations of Computer Science - yunque
http://www.cs.utexas.edu/~ans/classes/cs109/schedule.html
======
adjkant
This is pretty well designed - many CS ethics courses (of the few that exist)
don't cover nearly enough. Seeing stuff like gamification, ethics of profit
and behavior when in position of authority are some surprises I don't
typically see.

------
erlend_sh
An incredibly important course. I hope it can be made open source so that more
developers get exposed to it.

~~~
jimmy1
I hope so as well. It's one of the reasons I advocate if not a CS degree, at
least some kind of technical degree for developers. The courses that made the
lasting impact on me from my college experience weren't the CS courses --
those were, regrettably, very forgettable and borderline outdated. But the
ethics and the critical thinking courses from the philosophy department, (plus
the more advanced mathematics required for technical degrees) all had much
more lasting impacts on me.

------
jonathankkizer
While I haven't taken this exact course, having been in another of Abraham's
classes I can say that Abraham is a great instructor that would be well-suited
to designing this kind of course. The syllabus appears pretty comprehensive as
well, which is encouraging.

~~~
pixelperfect
I took a similar class to this at UT in 2010, and at that time Sarah Abraham
was the TA. It was a pretty memorable/enjoyable class. The homework often
involved sharing news stories regarding CS ethics. One day I shared an article
about Google's new self-driving car program, which was met with skepticism
because the results seemed so much dramatically better than everything before
:)

